# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removal of load bearing wall

## jaffa

Hi 
This is my first post.  I have been lurking in the background soaking up so much info. 
I am removing a load bearing internal stud wall. It has two struts supporting two different underpurlins in the hip of the roof. I am using a 290x90 F17 beam spanning 4 metres. 
I am using F17 double studs at either end to support the beam. At one end, I have a stump 10 cms to the left of where the double studs will sit.  
Is this adequate or do I need to  
a. move the double studs until it is over the stump or
b. Sink a new stump in the new position

----------


## ausdesign

Jaffa I can't comment on the adequacy of the timbers without knowing the amount of load but as far as transferring the load there should be a floor joist or solid blocking directly below the studs to transfer the load to the bearer. If the stump is within 100mm then if i'm visualising the setup correctly then I would say it is ok - that is assuming that the stump can carry the load.
You didn't mention whats on the other end. Is that the same situation ?

----------


## jaffa

The beam will go from an exteral wall where there is a stump supporting the end of the bearer.

----------

